# New to onroad 12th scale



## abdule (Mar 28, 2004)

How many 12th scale cars are there, what do you think is the best and which one has the best product support ?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

abdule said:


> How many 12th scale cars are there, what do you think is the best and which one has the best product support ?


Main players, no particular order
Associated 12R5
CRC Gen-X
Speedmerchant Rev.5
BMI DB12r
CEFX Phoenix

Best all around car
Rev 5 or Gen X both with advantages and drawbacks

Best parts support
Associated and Gen X


----------



## abdule (Mar 28, 2004)

:woohoo::wave::woohoo::wave::woohoo:


----------



## abdule (Mar 28, 2004)

what is your take on the 12R5? raced Oval since 1985, whant to run 12th.scale roadcourse for something different


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Potential is there, Taiwanese manufacturing so it may need a little TLC when building. Parts support should be easily available, and cheap.


----------



## abdule (Mar 28, 2004)

car was sweet to put together.....................I wished there was a product support page over here like we have in OVAL..........:thumbsup:


----------

